# Re: Intel Celeron T3100 & Lightroom



## Jim Monkey (Feb 2, 2010)

*Intel Celeron T3100 & Lightroom *

Hello.

I have a quick question for you about how LR2 will run on a laptop i'm considering buying.

I can get a good deal on this laptop,so if it can run LR2 OK then i will be very happy.

Here's the specs -

Lenovo Thinpad SL41'

Windows 7 home premium 64

Intel Celeron T31''

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 45''M

3GB PC-85'' DDR3 SDRAM 1'67MHz

32'GB HDD 72''rpm


So would you be happy with this spec for doing minor editing,keywording & importing?

Or am i gonna be going very very very slowly?


Cheers.

John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 2, 2010)

My comment would be that if you are going to run the 64 bit version of Windows 7 that you want 4 GB of RAM minimum. The 64 Bit version of the OS needs a little more headroom.


----------



## Jim Monkey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Rikk,thanks for the speedy reply.
I can upgrade to 4GB RAM for a bit money.Or is it better to just go for 32 bit Windows?
Do you think that this laptop would be fine for editing on without it being too slow?

Once again,thanks for the reply to my post Rikk.
I had posted this same question on a couple of forums & hadn't recieved any replies yet.Which was a shame because the offer i can get on this laptop runs out at 12AM tonight,lol.

Cheers
John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 2, 2010)

More RAM is always a wise investment. The 64 Bit Version of LR is faster from my perspective than the 32 bit. Ultimately, it depends on how hard you are going to push the system. Lightroom catalogs are essentially databases and they are RAM and CPU intensive. The Celeron T31'' is a Dual Core 1.9' GHz machine (if memory serves). That is a little light in processing power for extensive heavy-duty editing (lots of Adjustment Brushes and Graduated Filters will grind it down). If your catalogs you will be using on your laptop are small and you aren't trying to do 2'+ MP files you will be ok.


----------



## Jim Monkey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Rikk,yes you're right about the CPU.
My camera is a Canon 3'D,so pretty small RAWs & my whole catalog for 2''9 & 2'1' is only about 6'' photos.I don't really use the adjustment brush or grad filters much at all,so i reckon i'll be fine with the slowish CPU.

Thank you very much for your help.
I'm now off to order my new Windows 64 laptop with 4GB RAM.

Cheers.
John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 2, 2010)

For that workload, you're probably fine.


----------

